# Rear Winches!!!



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Lets see pics from the few of you that have rear winches.
I'll start.








Just got done with the wireing.
Lets see yours.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Am I the only one?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Guess so ,, been thinking of doing one on mine spend alot more time pulling my buddies out than I do myself ,,, how did you mount it , did you make your own mount or buy it


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

made it. 3/4" steel plate bolted to where the hitch was.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

woodbutcher has one also.


----------



## mn250r (Sep 23, 2009)

*My Rear Winch*

Heres mine,
Works awesome. Best part is i can remove it when i dont need it. I can ad a hook, winch or hitch ball, becuase i welded a reciever to a plate of steel. , i then drilled two holes out and bolted it to the stock frame bolt holes.

I have made 4 of these winches so far for my friends.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks good. I thought of that, but it sticks out to far for me. First wheelie somthing bad would happen. And all the old hondas I ride with would tear it up.
I'm building a rear bumper (Honda catcher) now.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

KidRock said:


> And all the old hondas I ride with would tear it up.
> 
> I'm building a rear bumper (Honda catcher) now.


LMAO!!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Them old hondas go forever. But dont stop worth a flip.

See tail light in first pic^^^^^^


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is the rear. (Honda Catcher)


----------

